# N-ext shelf life question



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

I have some 5 gallon containers of humic, air 8, and micro greens that are going on 3 years old. Always stored in the garage. Is it still safe/okay to use? I purchased last fall from a gentlemen who wasn't using them. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm sure they are safe/okay to use on your lawn. How well they work is a whole other subject


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

Hopeful it's similar to grass seed - maybe decreased a small percentage of potency 🤞🏻



Mightyquinn said:


> I'm sure they are safe/okay to use on your lawn. How well they work is a whole other subject


----------

